# So is the 3.0.3620.1 update refreshing and showing available blocks?



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Like the title says is the 3.0.3620.1 update refreshing and showing available blocks?

I am using an older version 3.0.3459.0 because it was not refreshing and showing blocks when it first came out. Is it fixed yet?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

New version now .3785 and looks like no way to avoid updating.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yup, had to update before I could even take a block. Was already two minutes late....that turned into 15 minutes.
Still managed to get a 7:30 though, so I'm not too annoyed, but geeze I'm still annoyed...


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Jump from .3620 to .3785

What's did this "fix" this time ? 

Will find out by tomorrow, but thought I'd ask around..
This forum is hands down the most resourceful group around.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

When did the .3785 come out? Like destoob i've been using the 3459 version. 

Would like to hear from anyone using the new version on how it's working if you're willing to share.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I can report after updating this morning to 3758 I've gotten several push notifications for open blocks. Not working today but always watching and testing. So, we'll see how the 10pm grab goes tonight.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Does anyone have the new apk file they can send me. I'm using a Nexus 6P on Android 7.0 and it does not want to update for me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Does anyone have the new apk file they can send me. I'm using a Nexus 6P on Android 7.0 and it does not want to update for me.


 As far as I know it's not an actual APK file it's an update to an existing file/app. I haven't yet figured out how to copy a version without the apk. If it was an apk you could simply access it via androids file manager which almost all phones have installed by default.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well I can report after updating this morning to 3758 I've gotten several push notifications for open blocks. Not working today but always watching and testing. So, we'll see how the 10pm grab goes tonight.


Yeah the push notifications on previous versions were hit and miss. I seem to get one every time a new slot opens. About to drive so we will see how it goes!


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> As far as I know it's not an actual APK file it's an update to an existing file/app. I haven't yet figured out how to copy a version without the apk. If it was an apk you could simply access it via androids file manager which almost all phones have installed by default.


I know that it was an update.. I got the new apk file from Amazon. If anyone else is having a similar problem let me know and I can send it to you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Did my first block on the new app, so far so good. Did not have to rescan anything, the routing didnt hang or lag like the last update. Still some routing issues where it took me down the same culde sac twice


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Easily did 8am - 4pm, grabbing hours was smooth, quick and no white screen.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Good reports so far. I've noticed 2 things.....first it doesn't constantly connect to location services like it used to. It also hasn't logged me out all day and typically have to log in several times a day? This is during idle times not during a route of course.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Good reports so far. I've noticed 2 things.....first it doesn't constantly connect to location services like it used to. It also hasn't logged me out all day and typically have to log in several times a day? This is during idle times not during a route of course.


Yeah when you get the android notification "You are logged in to the Amazon flex app"


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Ever since the last update I've had major problems getting blocks at 10pm. I used to be able to grab one 50% of the time. Now the app keeps freezing every time I try to grab a block at 10. The screen turns orange with the loading circle over a message that says "The deliveries for this block have been assigned. Try selecting a later pickup time." This doesn't go away unless I force close the app and reopen it. Is anybody else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have not been able to grab one at 10 for the past week because our warehouse has only been releasing the 10:30 block for the next morning and they go by quickly so you have to fish for a shift the next day. Luckily I have a pre-scheduled one tomorrow so I don't have to worry about grabbing one tonight. Maybe I will ask the supervisor tomorrow to see if they have been having issues releasing them at night too.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Does anyone have the new apk file they can send me. I'm using a Nexus 6P on Android 7.0 and it does not want to update for me.


I went to office hours today and they were saying Android 7 needs the app update QR code link to do a manual upgrade. Email them?


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Ever since the last update I've had major problems getting blocks at 10pm. I used to be able to grab one 50% of the time. Now the app keeps freezing every time I try to grab a block at 10. The screen turns orange with the loading circle over a message that says "The deliveries for this block have been assigned. Try selecting a later pickup time." This doesn't go away unless I force close the app and reopen it. Is anybody else experiencing the same thing?


Even on todays fun forced update?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

monkeemama17 said:


> I have not been able to grab one at 10 for the past week because our warehouse has only been releasing the 10:30 block for the next morning and they go by quickly so you have to fish for a shift the next day. Luckily I have a pre-scheduled one tomorrow so I don't have to worry about grabbing one tonight. Maybe I will ask the supervisor tomorrow to see if they have been having issues releasing them at night too.


I've talked to Tim a couple times. He says it's just been incredibly slow. I haven't had an assigned block in two weeks. This is getting silly.

Guess. I'm back to fishing tomorrow.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Ever since the last update I've had major problems getting blocks at 10pm. I used to be able to grab one 50% of the time. Now the app keeps freezing every time I try to grab a block at 10. The screen turns orange with the loading circle over a message that says "The deliveries for this block have been assigned. Try selecting a later pickup time." This doesn't go away unless I force close the app and reopen it. Is anybody else experiencing the same thing?


The update prior to this 3785 was causing me to lose blocks as well. Went right back to most stable version of 3459 and was getting blocks every day. Updated yesterday to the 3785 and last night at the 10pm grab the app had a "hiccup" when I went to grab my first block, missed that one but grabbed a 12pm block.
So, again, the 10pm grab with this new update is wonky and I'll give it another shot tonight but one more hiccup and back to 3459 for me!


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> I know that it was an update.. I got the new apk file from Amazon. If anyone else is having a similar problem let me know and I can send it to you.


Can you please send it my way? I haven't been able to update since Android 7 update. Thanks


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Check your direct messages.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Did my first route with the newest version 3785. All I can say is I wish ALL routes were this smooth and well done.
My shortest route mile wise and got them all dropped within an 1 1/2 hours. Total time was 2 1/4 hours from pickup to completed.
28 route miles, 50 packages. 
Route was logical and I didn't even need to do any manual routing and no returns to where I started or delivered already. So, i'm giving this one a thumbs up. 
It's a KEEPER!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Did my first route with the newest version 3785. All I can say is I wish ALL routes were this smooth and well done.
> My shortest route mile wise and got them all dropped within an 1 1/2 hours. Total time was 2 1/4 hours from pickup to completed.
> 28 route miles, 50 packages.
> Route was logical and I didn't even need to do any manual routing and no returns to where I started or delivered already. So, i'm giving this one a thumbs up.
> It's a KEEPER!


Pretty great? Praying they don't change it just 'cuz and ruin a good thing.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Did my first route with the newest version 3785. All I can say is I wish ALL routes were this smooth and well done.
> My shortest route mile wise and got them all dropped within an 1 1/2 hours. Total time was 2 1/4 hours from pickup to completed.
> 28 route miles, 50 packages.
> Route was logical and I didn't even need to do any manual routing and no returns to where I started or delivered already. So, i'm giving this one a thumbs up.
> It's a KEEPER!


Great to hear! I upgraded as well and so far so good!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

We'll see how today's route goes but grabbing blocks is working much better in this version as well. Let's hope it's not a fluke and if it is working well they don't BREAK it on the next update!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> We'll see how today's route goes but grabbing blocks is working much better in this version as well. Let's hope it's not a fluke and if it is working well they don't BREAK it on the next update!


Not for me. Every time I try to grab a block at 10 pm now the app freezes.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Not for me. Every time I try to grab a block at 10 pm now the app freezes.


 That's why I tell everyone that once you find a good, stable version that works on your phone to try to keep a copy to fall back on. I have a version of 3459 if you want to give it a shot. I can send a link for the download. 
This new version glitched on me the first night but after that i've gotten blocks every night since as well as last night. 
Also, writing support to tell them this new version doesn't work on your phone sometimes get's you a different version.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok.......I take back most of what I said of the new update! The 10pm grab seems to be working well. Had one route that was CAKE.....today the route was the total opposite! Terrible routing and lot's of miles. 52 miles again???? For just 31 packages. Ridiculous! 
Oh well......have no clue how one day it works fine the next it's a nightmare!? I guess to keep us on our toes?

Then on top of that......had to flatbed my vehicle home 20 miles as my alternator went on me! Ah.....the life of an Amazon DP! Sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok.......I take back most of what I said of the new update! The 10pm grab seems to be working well. Had one route that was CAKE.....today the route was the total opposite! Terrible routing and lot's of miles. 52 miles again???? For just 31 packages. Ridiculous!
> Oh well......have no clue how one day it works fine the next it's a nightmare!? I guess to keep us on our toes?
> 
> Then on top of that......had to flatbed my vehicle home 20 miles as my alternator went on me! Ah.....the life of an Amazon DP! Sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you!


Whew I just had a block like yours. Tip for your fellow drivers.

When you are doing packages with the same package ID (the two letters and four numbers inside the square that say what region they are in) your packages should be within five minutes of one another. I had one randomly 15 minutes away in the same "area" ran then address with Waze and Google Maps and it was only one minute away.

The amazon app was taking me to the wrong address.

The package said 123rd Fake Ave SE
But the app said 123 Fake Ave SE.

That simple mistake of the app leaving off "rd" was going to take me 15 minutes off course. If your next delivery is far away and they are in the same group! Double check!


----------

